# Photoshop und Linux...



## mrepox (14. August 2005)

Hallo Leute, ich besitzte PS 6.0, hat es jemand mittlerweile zufriendenstellend auf Linux am laufen?
 Es ist DIE EINZIGSTE SACHE die ich noch vermisse...

Die meisten Forumsbeiträge in den es um Wine oder CrossOver Office  ging, sind schon etwas älter. Weis einer von euch etwas aktuelles?

 Gruss Markus


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. August 2005)

Du kannst Dich nicht vielleicht mit dem Gimp anfreunden?
Da hast Du dann wenigstens keine Probleme, dass Du der Software was voremulieren musst.


----------



## mrepox (15. August 2005)

Nein, nicht wirklich... 

Ich liebe Photoshop und habe damals viel Geld dafür bezahlt. Davon mal abgesehen ist es der totale Quatsch wenn manche behaupten Gimp würde PS in nichts nachstehen.
Es ist natürlich Fakt das Gimp für eine kostenlose Software viel kann und natürlich auch Fähigkeiten besitzt, welche woanders Geld kosten.

Wenn ich PS nur privat nutzen würde, wäre ein Umstieg auf Gimp nicht das Thema.

Was ist aber mit Sachen wie Stapelverarbeitung und ähnlichem?

Nein, ich bin mir sicher das ich nur Abstriche machen würde wenn ich PS verworfen hätte.

Der Witz ist an der ganzen Sache ist das PS der einzigste Grund für viele User ist bei Windows zu bleiben oder nie komplett auf Linux zu wechseln.

Mir selber gehts ja auch so aber ich habe mir gedacht 2005 ist das Jahr für Veränderungen.

Bin Vater geworden, esse kaum noch Fleisch, kaufe nur noch ökologisch vertretbare Artikel, trinke kaum noch Alkohol und ziehe von Windows nach Linux um......


Gruss an alle


----------



## imweasel (15. August 2005)

Hi,

also Photoshop6 (für Windows) habe ich vor ca. 2 Monaten unter CrossoverOffice ohne Probleme zum laufen bekommen.

Ich bilde mir sogar ein das PS6 auf der Liste der unterstüzten Software ist.


----------

